# Storm



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Had a bit of a storm- 70 plus mph winds. Probably 1000's of houses with roof damage- 100's of trees down. Lots of roads blocked. We sustained no damage other then power off for 36 hrs. Tree next door came down- reduced deer population by one- crushed it. A few fared much worse!!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 19, 2015)

Holy Shiites!  Is this Spokane?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Holy Shiites!  Is this Spokane?



Yes Spokane and Kootenai county got hammered......


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh my! We get 70 and 80 mile an hour wind gust routinely during our thunderstorms and I guess we can see similar damage here and there but not widespread. I'm so glad you fared much better Mike. I hope Kathie's handiwork all around the house has not been hurt too bad either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Your trees are used to it- ours are not. Kathies handiwork- started with removing 36 Ponderosa pines 15 yrs ago. The biggest was over 36" at butt. Stumpage was high and we actually got paid to have them removed. I have to think one of them would have gotten the house in storm. We sustained no damage other then a stupid chicken that freaked out and broke something- what the hell they do not call them bird brains for nothing........ Thanks for the concern though- we were "lucky" but mostly because we have set our self's up to be. My observation- Do not use 3 tab roofing- they will not get the roofs fixed for a couple months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

I put on metal roof because of that and hail. Was if your chicken or did the storm bring her in?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I put on metal roof because of that and hail. Was if your chicken or did the storm bring her in?



Wind must of freaked it out- broke it's leg and then the other chickens started pecking. They are inside a pen and coup but leghorns are a bit looney...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2015)

Glad you escaped serious damage... That looks bad.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry our chickens. I have too many penetrations and valleys for metal- 35 yr roofing is a lot heavier stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry our chickens. I have too many penetrations and valleys for metal- 35 yr roofing is a lot heavier stuff.



Yes laminated is far superior to 3 tab. Your roof is not nearly as cut up as what they are putting on some of these roofs they have been designing the past couple of decades. Metal roofs on cut up roofs is part of the reason those mortgages started getting extended IMO. I know you have seen them too. Talk about $$$ some of the metal roofs on those big homes cost more than a small home - and I know that is your point. If I were you I would go with laminated as well for no more storms than y'all get like that one. Nothing else makes sense really.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yes laminated is far superior to 3 tab. Your roof is not nearly as cut up as what they are putting on some of these roofs they have been designing the past couple of decades. Metal roofs on cut up roofs is part of the reason those mortgages started getting extended IMO. I know you have seen them too. Talk about $$$ some of the metal roofs on those big homes cost more than a small home - and I know that is your point. If I were you I would go with laminated as well for no more storms than y'all get like that one. Nothing else makes sense really.



We do not get as many metal roofs on Residential here. We have the mega houses but they are not popular. One reason is the snow- when it comes off all at once it is hazardous. Does not take very many inches to bury a leprechaun when it comes off of a big roof.  There are a lot of them in the mountain resorts though- where they want the snow off. I saw no roofs with higher grade roofing come off. Saw a lot of vinyl siding that is going to need replacing........

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

I never can remember about snow load! 



Mike1950 said:


> Does not take very many inches to bury a leprechaun when it comes off of a big roof.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 19, 2015)

Yikes , glad to see you fared better than most. Scary ordeal for a lot of folks . @Tclem will come and help sort thru all your wood .........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 19, 2015)

Glad you and Kathie are ok. You are right about chickens - for passive vegetarians they will gang up on the sickly and weak faster than all get out.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow, glad you guys fared well. There's a milling and wood scavenging oportunitie there, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, glad you guys fared well. There's a milling and wood scavenging oportunitie there, lol.



If you want Ponderosa pine and Blue/engleman spruce The spruce probably have more wood volume in the limbs then the tree itself. I am not sure there is a tree around here with more limbs. That with the shallow roots is the kiss of death for mature 80-100 year old street trees. Also some are a bit difficult to remove. The one, 1/4 mile from us is perpendicular to peak of house- wall studs stopped it. His next door neighbor had one laying the length of house -both 2'+ P Pines. Very few deciduous fell- no leaves saved them.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

SENC said:


> Glad you and Kathie are ok. You are right about chickens - for passive vegetarians they will gang up on the sickly and weak faster than all get out.



Heard that. Take a look at your new avatar "Hen".

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Heard that. Take a look at your new avatar "Hen".
> 
> View attachment 91469


You're calling out Tony and Mike as sickly and weak?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

SENC said:


> You're calling out Tony and Mike as sickly and weak?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Holy crap Mike! That's crazy!! Glad to hear you're ok. We have a small storm brewing right now. But its just rain mostly....


@Kevin is running a zoo here!!
Monkeys...chickens...shepherds...ticks...and beavers...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 20, 2015)

Are they saying your storm was caused by global warming? I wouldn't be surprised. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2015)

Glad to hear you made it through ok Mike. Thats gotta be some pretty scary stuff as its going down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Glad to hear you made it through ok Mike. Thats gotta be some pretty scary stuff as its going down.



It is weird- hearing the wind and then the snap crackle pop and thud of trees coming down. Big trees. The ones that fall over roots and all do it in slow motion. The big pines that break off 20-40 feet up make a lot of noise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I never can remember about snow load!


Maybe we could send you one or at least a LFRB full

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

http://www.spokesman.com/picture-stories/photos-wind-storm/


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 20, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> http://www.spokesman.com/picture-stories/photos-wind-storm/


Great pictures I think the old guy at North Whitehouse Street has the facial expression that says it all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Great pictures I think the old guy at North Whitehouse Street has the facial expression that says it all.



I thought the same- He was not a happy camper.


----------

